
iPhoneX Face ID let other person to unlock (Not twin) - codesternews
https://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/7atwap/update_iphonex_face_id_fail/
======
Tomte
So, as usual, this is clickbait and factually wrong.

While I agree that I was surprised for a moment that the iPhone uses
successful unlocks via passcode as an opportunity to train the Face ID model,
it's no "flaw" and it certainly does not allow "other person to unlock".

iPhones are single user devices. If two people use them (authorized via
passcode) then the iPhone creates a FaceID model mixing both faces.

A bit unexpected, but no security flaw.

~~~
codesternews
I am also surprised. I will remove "flaw" word. But I think it is flaw. I
already setup the face ID so it should not unlock with other user ideally.

All you saying about ML is correct but it is big flaw itself.

~~~
Tomte
If you don‘t want other people to unlock your phone, don‘t give them your
passcode.

Seriously. Consider the situation where this behaviour wouldn‘t exist. Your
brother cannot login using FaceID, but he still can: with your passcode.

There is simply no credible scenario where any of this might matter.

~~~
viraptor
It's definitely a flaw with real scenarios.

One example: Ending a relationship. You likely share the passcode in practice
while in a relationship. After a breakup you may change it, but your ex-
partner still has access because the iPhone learned their face.

Another: Teen migrates from supervised access to the phone to private one. Not
aware that parents still have access, even with changed code.

I'm sure there are more cases if you think of people close to you that you
don't trust completely.

------
codesternews
Previous video
[https://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/7anj9f/iphonex_face...](https://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/7anj9f/iphonex_face_id_fail/?st=j9mmw6vx&sh=97e024ac)

